# Armada Aftermarket DVD?



## Rodmada (Jan 30, 2005)

I just bought an Armada LE without the DVD system thinking one could be easily added - we'll after being told at the Best Buy, in order to install an overhead unit, the entire middle console section, including lights and AC vents would no longer work. I've been searching the web and cannot find much data at all. 

My hope was I could buy the 7' monitor and get it mounted up where the overhead unit appears to be ready to go (minus the monitor) ?

Any input on this would be greatly appreciated - especially by my 6 & 2 year old kids.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Rodmada said:


> I just bought an Armada LE without the DVD system thinking one could be easily added - we'll after being told at the Best Buy, in order to install an overhead unit, the entire middle console section, including lights and AC vents would no longer work. I've been searching the web and cannot find much data at all.
> 
> My hope was I could buy the 7' monitor and get it mounted up where the overhead unit appears to be ready to go (minus the monitor) ?
> 
> Any input on this would be greatly appreciated - especially by my 6 & 2 year old kids.


First off, don't go back to that Best Buy for your mobile audio/video needs. There are tons of DVD systems on the market that can be custom mounted without having to disable the overhead console. I would look for car audio shops in your area and ask for their opinion. Also if you have a Sams Warehouse near you, drop in and look at what they have to offer. In passing I've seen some decently priced systems.


----------



## Rodmada (Jan 30, 2005)

*Found it!!*

I found and aftermarket unit that fits in the existing console -- looks identical to the OEM. 

http://www.mobilevideo4less.com/Mer...een=PROD&Store_Code=MV&Product_Code=ANS178PKG


----------



## ItsBeer30 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rodmada said:


> I found and aftermarket unit that fits in the existing console -- looks identical to the OEM.
> 
> http://www.mobilevideo4less.com/Mer...een=PROD&Store_Code=MV&Product_Code=ANS178PKG


Did you sucessfully install? I'm looking to do the same thing, but I'm a little weary on how to install the dvd player itself...where did you put it? Is there already a factory setup place to put like the screen? Find any manuals? Thx.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Rodmada said:


> I found and aftermarket unit that fits in the existing console -- looks identical to the OEM.
> 
> http://www.mobilevideo4less.com/Mer...een=PROD&Store_Code=MV&Product_Code=ANS178PKG


For $780 just for the the system, you should have had bought the one from Nissan. You could not have saved that much money.


----------



## ItsBeer30 (Jun 23, 2005)

He saved about $500


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

ItsBeer30 said:


> He saved about $500


I was just wondering. After installation of the after market DVD was is worth the difference? At least with the dealer, you know it was installed correctly and if you have problems it will be cover under warrenty.


----------



## shift_ (Jun 12, 2005)

Just go portable.
and save yourself 1000.00
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3639085

:cheers:


----------



## llajumpvid (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine is set up to work just like the factory system. see it here


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i think that's crazy who will like that... do they have any explanation for this. 





Rodmada said:


> I just bought an Armada LE without the DVD system thinking one could be easily added - we'll after being told at the Best Buy, in order to install an overhead unit, the entire middle console section, including lights and AC vents would no longer work. I've been searching the web and cannot find much data at all.
> 
> My hope was I could buy the 7' monitor and get it mounted up where the overhead unit appears to be ready to go (minus the monitor) ?
> 
> Any input on this would be greatly appreciated - especially by my 6 & 2 year old kids.


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks, was looking for this.







Rodmada said:


> I found and aftermarket unit that fits in the existing console -- looks identical to the OEM.
> 
> MobileVideo4Less.com: Myron&Davis 7 or 9" Widescreen Overhead DVD Package for 2004-2008 Nissan Armada, Quest, QX56 & Titansuspensionbrakesbmwwheels


----------

